# Tr100 help?



## sup2jzgte (Oct 7, 2006)

Hey I need some help because I just fried my USB card reader.  I just got the following case and PSU http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811190080


well I took my Compaq 4410US motherboard which is a TR100 and put it in there.  Well Everything was fine until I plugged in my USB card reader into the front USB ports.  The minute I did I heard pop and smoke coming from the Reader.  I'm not sure what happened, but I have a good feeling that I hooked it up wrong but the case nor the mother board has any info on what pin is what.  anyone have any ideas?  I contacted HP support, but they are useless.


----------



## ADE (Oct 7, 2006)

man that got to suck....I remember one time I switched the red switch on the back of my PSU and then the computer caught on fire!......I flipped the emergency shut off on the back.....never do that again........


----------



## sup2jzgte (Oct 7, 2006)

ADE said:


> man that got to suck....I remember one time I switched the red switch on the back of my PSU and then the computer caught on fire!......I flipped the emergency shut off on the back.....never do that again........



HA HA OUCH!!! That was MUCH worse that me, I mean the memory reader is $80, but I got it for free.  I'm just afraid to plug anything else into it.


----------



## ADE (Oct 7, 2006)

Word of advice, not all fire extinguishers actually put out fires....Accidentally started with a toy water spray one from Halloween (damn thing looks to real) water + electric fire = some wild ass freaky shit.....then I worked up to a real one.....Still not a good idea. The I shut it off with a flip of a switch. When I did that the fire went away. When it was out my brother called the fire depot and I told him that it was out about 1 1/2 minutes ago......I guess you can't OC a computer from 6 years ago......


----------



## sup2jzgte (Oct 7, 2006)

ADE said:


> Word of advice, not all fire extinguishers actually put out fires....Accidentally started with a toy water spray one from Halloween (damn thing looks to real) water + electric fire = some wild ass freaky shit.....then I worked up to a real one.....Still not a good idea. The I shut it off with a flip of a switch. When I did that the fire went away. When it was out my brother called the fire depot and I told him that it was out about 1 1/2 minutes ago......I guess you can't OC a computer from 6 years ago......




Well I hope you learned your lesson......YOU NEED FOAM FOR ELECTRIC FIRES!!!


----------



## StrangleHold (Oct 7, 2006)

sup2jzgte said:


> Hey I need some help because I just fried my USB card reader. I just got the following case and PSU http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811190080
> 
> 
> well I took my Compaq 4410US motherboard which is a TR100 and put it in there. Well Everything was fine until I plugged in my USB card reader into the front USB ports. The minute I did I heard pop and smoke coming from the Reader. I'm not sure what happened, but I have a good feeling that I hooked it up wrong but the case nor the mother board has any info on what pin is what. anyone have any ideas? I contacted HP support, but they are useless.


 
The wires might not be the same color but thats the layout






or



*Click on Examples Below for Larger View* 
*Example A *(top) *Motherboard Design*
*Motherboard Cable Installation
*(NOTE COLOR CODE)


​

*Example B *(top)​

*Motherboard Design*

*Motherboard Cable Installation
*(NOTE COLOR CODE)






*Example C *(top)​

*Motherboard Design*

*Motherboard Cable Installation
*(NOTE COLOR CODE)


​

 *Example D *(top)​

*Motherboard Design*

*Motherboard Cable Installation
*(NOTE COLOR CODE)





​​


----------



## sup2jzgte (Oct 7, 2006)

StrangleHold said:


> The wires might not be the same color but thats the layout
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Thank you I try that and see if it works


----------



## ADE (Oct 7, 2006)

sup2jzgte said:


> Well I hope you learned your lesson......YOU NEED FOAM FOR ELECTRIC FIRES!!!


 FOAM??????? THATS WHAT I NEEDED???? OH I AM SO GOING TO KILL THAT ELECTRSTION!!! DARN GEEK SQUAD SAID OC'ING IS COMPEATLY SAFE!!! NEVER LISTEN TO THOSE GUY!!!! EVER!!!


----------



## sup2jzgte (Oct 7, 2006)

ADE said:


> FOAM??????? THATS WHAT I NEEDED???? OH I AM SO GOING TO KILL THAT ELECTRSTION!!! DARN GEEK SQUAD SAID OC'ING IS COMPEATLY SAFE!!! NEVER LISTEN TO THOSE GUY!!!! EVER!!!



There was your first mistake, you listened to the tongue in cheek squad.  NEVER listen to them and NEVER you water on electric fires


----------

